# Reception question



## Horsepower (Feb 18, 2005)

I installed the Toyota factory Sirius tuner kit in my Scion xB, and the reception is worse than in my other 2 vehicles. Is there an antenna amplifier, or a way to test the antenna? Thank you.


----------



## Horsepower (Feb 18, 2005)

OK, I replaced the antenna under warranty with the same results. Still looking for an answer.



Horsepower said:


> I installed the Toyota factory Sirius tuner kit in my Scion xB, and the reception is worse than in my other 2 vehicles. Is there an antenna amplifier, or a way to test the antenna? Thank you.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Horsepower said:


> OK, I replaced the antenna under warranty with the same results. Still looking for an answer.


Is there some way of trying a conventional antenna in place of the factory antenna?

Perhaps your head unit is busticated?


----------



## nhoJ (Jul 7, 2007)

Horsepower said:


> I installed the Toyota factory Sirius tuner kit in my Scion xB, and the reception is worse than in my other 2 vehicles. Is there an antenna amplifier, or a way to test the antenna? Thank you.


Can you be more specific with your description of bad reception? Low bars, periodic drop outs, static?

You should try posting on Sirius Backstage. There are more readers and posters there.


----------



## Horsepower (Feb 18, 2005)

I mean I drive along the same freeway in 3 different vehicles and the Scion get's a "no signal" 10 times for every 1 time the other vehicles get that message.


----------



## packfan909 (Oct 6, 2006)

Horsepower said:


> I mean I drive along the same freeway in 3 different vehicles and the Scion get's a "no signal" 10 times for every 1 time the other vehicles get that message.


Could be the positioning of the antenna. Is the antenna on the Scion on the downslope of the back of the car? Or, is on the top of the roof towards the front? If it is angled facing more to the horizon vs to the sky that could be your problem. This is all in comparison to the other vehicles and how those antennas are positioned of course.

pf


----------

